# Kjaer vikingo a Milanello. Foto.



## admin (11 Aprile 2022)

Prosegue il recupero di Kjaer, che si sta allenando a Milanello per preparare il rientro nella prossima stagione. Ecco la foto del difensore, al lavoro

*Kjaer via social:"Tornerò, mi aspetta un lungo e duro lavoro".*


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Prosegue il recupero di Kjaer, che si sta allenando a Milanello per preparare il rientro nella prossima stagione. Ecco la foto del difensore, al lavoro


Con il suo infortunio l'inizio della fine..
Il non mercato di gennaio il giu la maschera della proprietà farlocca.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Prosegue il recupero di Kjaer, che si sta allenando a Milanello per preparare il rientro nella prossima stagione. Ecco la foto del difensore, al lavoro


Sembra un po ingrassato.. scherzi a parte, qualcuno sa in ce condizioni è? Ci sarà dal primo giorno di raduno a luglio? è fondamentale che faccia tutta la preparazione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con il suo infortunio l'inizio della fine..
> Il non mercato di gennaio il giu la maschera della proprietà farlocca.


A dire il vero la difesa per ora è impeccabile, il problema è l'attacco.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con il suo infortunio l'inizio della fine..
> Il non mercato di gennaio il giu la maschera della proprietà farlocca.


Non prendiamo gol da quanto? Quasi due mesi? Il problema è davanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero la difesa per ora è impeccabile, il problema è l'attacco.


Nessuno lo nega ma nessuno mi leva dalla testa che senza infortuni di Romagnoli ora kalulu il campo lo avrebbe visto mai.

Ad ogni modo kjaer era molto più di un ottimo difensore, era un leader di questa banda e la sua assenza si sente.


----------



## Gamma (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Prosegue il recupero di Kjaer, che si sta allenando a Milanello per preparare il rientro nella prossima stagione. Ecco la foto del difensore, al lavoro



Quanto mi gasa il vichingo.
Tornasse in forma proverei davvero a passare a 3 con 3 centrali di ruolo(Tomori - Botman/Kjaer - Kalulu, con quest'ultimo che può alzarsi in casi di necessità).

La leadership di Kjaer sarebbe tornata utilissima in queste partite.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Aprile 2022)

Io sono strasicuro che tornerà sullo stesso livello di prima. Tomori Kalulu Kjaer e un sostituto di Romagnoli senza svenarsi (quindi ne Botman ne Bremer) è quello che farei io. Gabbia come quinto. Soldi risparmiati che si possono spendere altrove.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Prosegue il recupero di Kjaer, che si sta allenando a Milanello per preparare il rientro nella prossima stagione. Ecco la foto del difensore, al lavoro


Ti preferivo alla vecchia maniera, caro Simon. Comunque almeno ora che assomigli a Ragnar Lothbrok metti un po' di grinta a questi ragazzi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io sono strasicuro che tornerà sullo stesso livello di prima. Tomori Kalulu Kjaer e un sostituto di Romagnoli senza svenarsi (quindi ne Botman ne Bremer) è quello che farei io. Gabbia come quinto. Soldi risparmiati che si possono spendere altrove.


Esatto, l'attacco è completamente da rifondare, per me spendere 30 milioni per un centrale quando abbiamo Kalulu, Gabbia e Tomori e in avanti andiamo in giro con Messias, Saelemakers e Diaz è da manicomio.
Dopo aver tirato fuori 30 sacchi per Botman non credo che ci resterà parecchio budget, la proprietà la conosciamo come gestisce il Milan.
Per me se abbiamo una cinquantina di milioni di budget in totale escludendo le cessioni è già grasso che cola.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Prosegue il recupero di Kjaer, che si sta allenando a Milanello per preparare il rientro nella prossima stagione. Ecco la foto del difensore, al lavoro


Oddio a occhio non mi sembra messo benissimo.
Vedo una certa deriva vero lo stile Mexes che mi preoccupa


----------



## darden (11 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ti preferivo alla vecchia maniera, caro Simon. Comunque almeno ora che assomigli a Ragnar Lothbrok metti un po' di grinta a questi ragazzi!


Ha fatto il fioretto di non tagliare barba e capelli fino al suo rientro in campo


----------



## DaveD (11 Aprile 2022)

Lo dico da tempo, bisognava preparare la variante a 3 in difesa. Ormai è tardi, ma pensate ad un ipotetico 3-5-2 con:

Maignan; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori; Calabria, Kessie, Bennacer, Tonali, Theo; Leao (o Rebic), Giroud.

Per me ognuno sarebbe nel suo ruolo naturale e verrebbero depennati i trequartisti, francamente ormai abbastanza inutili.

I cambi:
Saele/Florenzi darebbero il cambio a Calabria, Messias e Diaz da seconde punte senza compiti difensivi, Ibra/Giroud. Tutti nei loro ruoli.

Fissarsi con i 3 trequarti senza avere i giocatori giusti è stato francamente un errore.


----------



## darden (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio a occhio non mi sembra messo benissimo.
> Vedo una certa deriva vero lo stile Mexes che mi preoccupa


Questione di prospettiva, già in questa a corpo intero sembra nettamente meglio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io sono strasicuro che tornerà sullo stesso livello di prima. Tomori Kalulu Kjaer e un sostituto di Romagnoli senza svenarsi (quindi ne Botman ne Bremer) è quello che farei io. Gabbia come quinto. Soldi risparmiati che si possono spendere altrove.



appunto, la priorità assoluta sembrerebbe rifondare il riparto offensivo. Mi immagino che usciranno Ibra, Messias e Castillejo. Andranno sostituiti e punterei quasi tutto il budget lì. Poi ovvio che servirà sostituire anche Kessiè e Romagnoli, ma possiamo puntare a qualche occasione di mercato o magari qualche promessa da spendere poco.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con il suo infortunio l'inizio della fine..
> Il non mercato di gennaio il giu la maschera della proprietà farlocca.


Perchè? La difesa è stato il reparto migliore praticamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Questione di prospettiva, già in questa a corpo intero sembra nettamente meglio
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2052


Figuriamoci. Parliamo di altro uomo e altra testa. Kjaer direi che sembra sempre serissimo, un grande professionista. Mexes diciamo meno


----------



## darden (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci. Parliamo di altro uomo e altra testa. Kjaer direi che sembra sempre serissimo, un grande professionista. Mexes diciamo meno



Proprio ieri mi è capitato sotto mano scontro Mexes vs Mauri, dove lui fa entrata sbagliata perde equilibrio l'aribtro gli fischia il fallo a favore... ma comunque mexes impazzisce e alla fine si fa espellere 

La difesa di quel periodo in confronto a quella di oggi era veramente assurda...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2022)

*Kjaer via social:"Tornerò, mi aspetta un lungo e duro lavoro".*


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ti preferivo alla vecchia maniera, caro Simon. Comunque almeno ora che assomigli a Ragnar Lothbrok metti un po' di grinta a questi ragazzi!


ha detto che non si sarebbe tagliato barba e capelli finchè non sarebbe tornato dall'infortunio.


----------



## sampapot (11 Aprile 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Lo dico da tempo, bisognava preparare la variante a 3 in difesa. Ormai è tardi, ma pensate ad un ipotetico 3-5-2 con:
> 
> Maignan; Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori; Calabria, Kessie, Bennacer, Tonali, Theo; Leao (o Rebic), Giroud.
> 
> ...


Messias e Diaz come seconde punte ci stanno come i cavoli a merenda...come rimpiango il 4-4-2 di Sacchi...è diventato un grande perfino Colombo....però è uno schema ormai fuori moda


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Aprile 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ha detto che non si sarebbe tagliato barba e capelli finchè non sarebbe tornato dall'infortunio.


Grazie a te e a @darden che me l'aveva già segnalato. Spero di vederlo rasato e coi capelli corti presto allora.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Prosegue il recupero di Kjaer, che si sta allenando a Milanello per preparare il rientro nella prossima stagione. Ecco la foto del difensore, al lavoro
> 
> *Kjaer via social:"Tornerò, mi aspetta un lungo e duro lavoro".*


Spero che questo nuovo look da fioretto serva almeno ad incutere un po' di timore alle mammolette in attacco, perché, al di là del suo indiscusso valore tecnico, si sente tantissimo la mancanza della sua leadership in campo. Speriamo che possa tornare al 100% presto, non ho dubbi che farà tutto ciò che è in suo potere per farcela.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Ma speriamo rimango con questo look !
Basta con queste signorine in campo con le sopracciglia rifatte,i peli delle gambe/petto/ascella e chiulo tagliati,capelli all'ultimo grido manco dovessero sfilare ogni giorno per armani


----------



## DaveD (13 Aprile 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> Messias e Diaz come seconde punte ci stanno come i cavoli a merenda...come rimpiango il 4-4-2 di Sacchi...è diventato un grande perfino Colombo....però è uno schema ormai fuori moda



Intanto come riserve delle riserve, dopo Leao e Rebic. Quali sarebbero i loro ruoli? Trequartisti? A vederli ultimamente pare di no

il 4-4-2 non esiste più, il calcio si è evoluto


----------



## sampapot (15 Aprile 2022)

Diaz è impalpabile...Kessie pure (anche se fuori ruolo)...lasciamo stare il belga (dal rinnovo non è più stato lui)...Messias, anche se stasera ha segnato, non è in gran forma...meno male che la difesa tiene (super Maignan!!!) e se Kjaer torna ai suoi livelli possiamo competere in Europa (magari con un Botman in più)


----------

